

BananaProd: Sell your products on your website in 7 minutes flat - thibaut_barrere
http://bananaprod.com/

======
derwildemomo
Wow, the privacy statement is a google doc and the contact form is provided by
a third party service, too. For a company that wants to me to process vital
information using their service, that's a bit.. strange :-)

~~~
BananaProdJiggs
@derwildemomo:

I do understand your concern. However, the service isn't formally launched yet
and everything is being finalized, including migration of forms and documents.
We are expecting to launch in a few days.

------
helipad
It's a great tagline, but I'm not sure how it works?

To me, saying something doesn't need "any technical skills" shouldn't have to
mean inserting a line of code onto a file on a server. For the lay person,
that's pretty technical.

I'm sure it's a good product, but I feel as if there's a disconnect between 7
minute, 3 click, no technical skills and a service that offers and a fully
featured CRM, digital delivery and shopping cart system.

Can it really be everything to all sellers?

------
bprater
Real basic question the webpage overlooks: is this software I download and
install or a web service? And if it's a service -- what does the membership
area look like? How customizable is it?

~~~
iAmSpartacus
I think a more basic question is how much is this service. They mention that
the service is a subscription, but how much is it?

~~~
BananaProdJiggs
@iAmSpartacus:

All rates would be available in a few days when we launch the service
officially. We will keep everyone posted. Thanks.

------
pnathan
Interesting, but I confess skepticism. It almost sounds like something for
nothing.

I don't want to be a downer, but I would want to see some companies using it
before I bit on this one.

------
whimsy
How much does it cost? I saw no mention of that during my three scans.

When will you offer a payment processor that isn't Paypal?

------
vinhboy
That's a lot of text above the fold. Of the 7 minutes, I bet 5 is spent
reading that landing page.

